# Derailer pcbs



## Teddeeh (Apr 1, 2019)

Hi, just curious to the changes to the derailer as i saw the pcb is new.


----------



## Robert (Apr 1, 2019)

True-Bypass instead of buffered
1/4W resistors instead of 1/8W


----------



## Teddeeh (Apr 1, 2019)

Robert said:


> True-Bypass instead of buffered
> 1/4W resistors instead of 1/8W


Ok. You do realise i had to buy a set of 1/8w resisters for your pcbs!  haha 
Not to worry. Did you manage to check your prototype of the derailer as i built a second pcb and im still having oscollation issues with the high cut at 0, presence at its highest and gain high. This occurs when i either crank the gain or volume above unity. 

The thing is aswell, my test box i run my circuits through has a switchable buffer built in to it so i can easily check wether some builds prefer buffers (like the crowther hot cake etc) or they need it. And i dont get any of these issues when i run a buffer with the derailer. I can crank the high end settings and the gain and its beautiful. Im going to get some more 2134’s from mouser to double double check its not the ones im using but i swear this didnt happen on a build i made for a mate.


----------



## Robert (Apr 1, 2019)

I don't have a problem with 1/8W resistors, but a _lot_ of people seem to hate them.  (or for some reason can't get them)

I only use them when absolutely necessary (and there are a few builds that will probably never be adapted to 1/4W).      The biggest problem comes when people use 1/4W resistors on an 1/8W board, and instead of installing them vertically they force them down onto the PCB...  Pads get damaged, resistors make contact with each other, etc.

Nothing has been "removed" from the circuit on the new version.   Buffered bypass was tapped from the first input stage.   That stage is still intact, bypass just doesn't use it anymore... It's still part of the signal path.

BTW I don't have any oscillation problems on the Derailer I have here at any setting.


----------



## Teddeeh (Apr 2, 2019)

Robert said:


> I don't have a problem with 1/8W resistors, but a _lot_ of people seem to hate them.  (or for some reason can't get them)
> 
> I only use them when absolutely necessary (and there are a few builds that will probably never be adapted to 1/4W).      The biggest problem comes when people use 1/4W resistors on an 1/8W board, and instead of installing them vertically they force them down onto the PCB...  Pads get damaged, resistors make contact with each other, etc.
> 
> ...


Okey dokey. Looks like im ice bathing my son, selling a kidney and buying some fresh opa2134’s from mouser.


----------

